# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Έλεγχος συσκευών από com port , usb , η μέσω utp καλωδίου  δικτύου ( Ethernet )

## master3763

Γεια σε όλους !  Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα …
  Πρόσφατα αγόρασα laptop που δεν διαθέτει παράλληλη θύρα και έχει προεγκατεστημένα Windows Vista. 

  Θέλω να ελέγχω κάποιες συσκευές από κάποια θύρα που διαθέτει to laptop μου . 
  Ας πούμε την com port . 
  Βρήκα αυτό εδώ : http://www.carputermania.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=472
  Είναι ένας τρόπος ελέγχου ηλεκτρονόμων (άρα και ηλεκτρικών συσκευών ) από ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΗ θύρα . Εγώ θέλω να ελέγχω της συσκευές μου από ΣΕΙΡΙΑΚΗ com , usb , Ethernet , κάποια άλλη θύρα που να μπορώ να ελέγξω τουλάχιστον 4 συσκευές .
  Πώς μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό ? Και με ποιο πρόγραμμα ?

----------


## pet

δοκίμασε να πάρεις ένα τέτοιο απο το ebay και να χρησημοποιήσεις
τα 2 ports που σου δίνει (το avropendous-dip) σαν πινάκια παράλληλης
(και ακόμα καλύτερα αφού είναι όλα IO)

http://code.google.com/p/avropendous/

----------


## KOKAR

για δες τα παρακάτω




αρκεί το laptop να έχει θύρα PCMCIA

----------


## master3763

Bρήκα αυτά στο e-shop.gr
http://www.e-shop.gr/sort_search.pht...rallel&x=0&y=0
Λέτε να κάνουν την δουλιά της παράλληλης θύρας ?
εχω ακούσει ότι δεν κάνουν ...  τη άλλο χρειάζετε να κάνω για να μπορώ να ελέξω τα pin της παράλληλης  απο το laptop που δεν έχει parallel port  ?

----------


## qaggelos

http://www.velleman.eu/be/en/product/view/?id=351346

----------


## chip

θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή το θέμα.
Άλλα δουλεύουν άλλα όχι. Συχνά αυτά που δουλεύουν είναι πολύ πιο ακριβά γιατί απλά οι εισαγωγείς χρεώνουν την ανάγκη αυτών των λίγων που τα χρειάζονται και εν μέρη και τις αποτυχημένες εισαγωγές μέχρι να βρουν το σωστό. (είναι λίγο LOTTO και γι αυτούς πολλές φορές)
Αυτά που δε δουλεύουν (μάλλον τα περισσότερα) έχουν μετατροπέα προς USB (εσωτερικά) και στη συνέχεια USB to Parallel.
Αυτά που παίζουν έχουν κανονικά ελεγκτή PCI προς παράλληλη πόρτα.

----------


## chip

τα usb to parallel γενικά δεν κάνουν...
χρειάζεσα pcmcia to parallel (φυσικά πρέπει να είναι και έκδοση Pcmcia για το λαπτοπ που έχεις)
Σαν αυτό που δείχνει ο KOKAR αλλά να ξέρεις πως δουλεύει στο εσωτερικό του (διάβασε το προηγούμενο ποστ μου)
Ο μετατροπέας αυτός πρέπει να είναι σαν αυτούς που βάζουν αυτοί που έχουν παράλληλα husp. Θα πάρεις δηλαδή κάποιον που ο πωλητής θα ξέρει σίγουρα οτι το έχει δώσει και έχει παίξει με παράλληλο Husp. (Για να ξέρει ο πωλητής, προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα, κατάστηματα που ασχολούνται με μηχανοργάνωση επιχειρήσεων (έχουν πελάτες με προγράμματα που έχουν husp) και όχι αλυσίδες.)

----------


## master3763

Δεν έχω τέτια εισοδο στο laptop .  Εχω το HP presario CQ70 .
ποιον άλλον αδαπτορα μπορω να πάρω για να έχω παράλληλη θύρα και να μπορώ να ανάβω τα λεντακια απο το πρόγραμμα . 
Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο driver που να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα του USB to Parallel ?

----------


## plouf

μην προδιαθέτεις οτι ΔΕΝ θα δουλέψει , προσωπικα πιστευώ οτι ΜΑΛΟΝ θα δουλέψει...

----------


## master3763

Και που το ξέρεις φίλε Χρήστο ?
Το πρόβλημα είναι λειτουργικό  (Hardware) και όχι λογισμικό που υπάρχει για να γύνετε usb to parallel . Αφού δεν υπάρχουν οι καταχωρητές 0x378 και 0x278 που θα δώσουν στη παραλληλη θύρα +5 volt σε καποιο η κάποια pins της  .

----------


## plouf

ασχετο αλλα hardware = υλικό , λειτουργικό = operating (System)

όσο αφορα το software ΔΕΝ αναφέρεται στην πρώτη κατασκευή,
επιπροσθέτως για να "δώσει" 5 volts πάει να πεί λογικό 1, 
(αυτό κάνουν τα περισσότερα software ) 
kai +5 volts παίρνει απο την USB για να δώσει...


πρπ ειπα ΜΑΛΛΟΝ, μάλλον = το ποιο πιθανό

----------


## master3763

Exeis dikio file  :Blush:  Ta mperdepsa ligo ...
Pantos nomizw den mporeis na kaneis tipota allo .  Mias ke den iparxun oi antistixoi kataxwrites .

----------


## Nemmesis

τι μανια ειναι αυτη με τους καταχωρητες? στο μυαλο σου ειναι ολα μπερδεμενα πιστευω... διαβασε λιγο καλητερα

----------


## chip

αν δεν έχει θύρα επέκτασης pcmcia (νέα ή παλαιά) τότε πιθανότατα θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Εξαρτάται από το λογισμικό. Αν το λογισμικό μιλάει στα win ζητώντας πρόσβασης στη θύρα τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα (πχ αν κάνεις κλήση στην com πόρτα μέσα από τις εντολές της visual basic) αφού τα win θα δώσουν στον driver του usb καλωδίου το αίτημα και θα ικανοποιηθεί.
Αν όμως η επικοινωνία βασίζεται σε πρόσβαση στους καταχωρητές της πόρτας (όπως γίνεται συχνά όταν χρησιμοποιούμε driver που βρίσκουμε στο δίκτυο για πρόσβαση στην παράλληλη θύρα) τότε δεν θα παίξει το usb καλώδιο αφού προσπαθήσαμε να επικοινωνήσουμε με τον ελεγκτή (που δεν έχει το pc) και όχι με τα win που θα αναλάμβαναν να επικοινωνήσουν με τον driver του usb καλωδίου.

----------


## master3763

Πολύ σωστά !  Οχι δεν πρέπει να έχω είσοδο pcmcia...  
Εχω αυτό εδώ :
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.900802
Ατύχησα απ ότι φαίνετε .  :Smile:

----------


## pet

avropendous 20 euro apo ebay και ξεμπερδεψες... αλλα που

----------


## master3763

?? Δεν καταλαβα. Τι εννοεις?

----------


## plouf

προφανώς εννοεί το http://code.google.com/p/avropendous/
ena module ετοιμο για USB με μικροελενκτή που το προγραμματίζεις όπως θες

θεωρώ όμως οτι είναι κατα πολύ ανώτερο (και συνάμα πολυπλοκότερο) για τη δουελειά που το θέλουμε....

----------


## Mihos

master3763 αναφέρεις στο πρώτο σου post ότι ο υπολογιστής σου διαθαίτει com port. Αν όντως έχει τότε μπορείς να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις με δύο τρόπους:

1) Με μικροελεγγτή καί ένα level converter τύπο max232.

Αν αυτά σου φαίνονται κινέζικά τότε ίσως σου κάνει ο δεύτερος τρόπος:

2) Η σειριακή έχει τα εξείς αναλογικά σήματα ελέγχου που μπορείς να τα χειριστείς άμεσα από software και βγαίνουν κατευθείαν σαν τάσεις σε συγκεκριμένα πινάκια της σειριακής¨. Είναι τα: RTS, DTR και καταχρηστικά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και την έξοδο δεδομένων. Τρείς εξόδους δηλαδή στο σύνολο. Εσύ βέβαια λες ότι θέλεις τουλάχιστον 4... 

Αν δε σου φτάνουν με τίποτα οι 3 έξοδοι τότε ίσως μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κανένα αποκωδικοποιητή τύπου 74xx και να πάρεις περισσότερες εξόδους...

Μάλιστα είναι πιθανό η σειριακή να έχει και άλλα τέτοια σήματα ελέγχου και να μη τα θυμάμαι οπότε θα είσαι έτσι και αλλιώς καλημένος.

Όλα αυτά αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου... Ψάξε το αν θέλεις στο Internet :Wink: . Σου προτείνω την οικονομικότερη λύση.

----------


## master3763

Φίλε Mηχάλη πήγα να φτιάξω το κύκλωμα με την σειριακή και το max232 . Αλλά δεν βρήκα το συγκεκριμένο ολοκληρωμένο σε κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά είδη . 
Εγώ βρίσκομαι στην Αλεξανδρούπολη και εδώ δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα αυτά ..
Ούτε κάποιο προγραμματιζόμενο ολοκληρωμένο - μικροελεγκτή βρήκα ...
Γι αυτό ψάχνω κάποιος απλούς τρόπους αν υπάρχουν, για να κάνω την δουλειά μου .
Είναι κανείς από Αλεξανδρούπολη ?
Που μπορώ να βρω αυτά τα ολοκληρωμένα ?

----------


## Mihos

Ο δεύτερος τρόπος δε σου κάνει? Το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι τρία τρανζίστορ και 3 αντιστάσεις... (για τρείς εξόδους βέβαια)...

----------


## master3763

Το αν κάνει πάλι σχετικό είναι .. για να πειραματιστώ στον υπολογιστή μου κάνει ...
Σκοπός είναι να ελέγξουμε ολόκληρη την εγκατάσταση  μέσω υπολογιστή απο απόσταση  :Smile: 
Θέλω να έχει τουλάχιστον 4ης εξόδους . Πάντως δεν ήξερα ότι αρκούν τα τρανζιστορς σ αυτήν την περίπτωση με rs 232, νόμιζα είναι ποιό περίπλοκη η λειτουργία ... Ευχαριστώ για την χρήσιμη πληροφορία Μιχάλη .

----------


## master3763

Λυπόν παιδιά βρήκα κάτι ενδιαφέρον , driver για virtual usb σε parallel port.
http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~heha/bastelecke/Rund%20um%20den%20PC/USB2LPT/index.html.en#driver 
Λέτε να κάνει την δουλιά του αν αγοράσω τον αδαπτορα ? 
βασικά τη ακρυβώς κάνει αυτό το driver , μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος ?

----------


## chip

όχι να μην το αγοράσεις.... δεν θα σου δουλέψει!
Αφού είσαι διατεθειμένος να αγοράσεις απο ιντερνετ φέρε το max232 από κάποιο κατάστημα εκτός αλεξανδρούπολης και παίξε με τη σειριακή.

----------


## pet

> προφανώς εννοεί το http://code.google.com/p/avropendous/
> ena module ετοιμο για USB με μικροελενκτή που το προγραμματίζεις όπως θες
> 
> θεωρώ όμως οτι είναι κατα πολύ ανώτερο (και συνάμα πολυπλοκότερο) για τη δουελειά που το θέλουμε....




Είναι ανώτερο και κάνει για την δουλειά που το θέλετε  :Lol: επίσης είναι πιο φθηνό και δεν χρειάζεται να ψάχνεις για μετατροπείς και ένα σωρο πράγματα απο δυο δεκαετίες πίσω.

Έχει πολύ καλή υποστήριξη και δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις ούτε programmer ούτε τίποτα για να δουλέψει. To βάζεις στην πλακέτα, μάνι μάνι έχεις 15 Pin ελέγχου με το μικρό DIP, έτοιμο λογισμικό να στηριχτείς και όλα αυτά σε 20 ευρώ.

Δεν θα κόλαγα στο ότι είναι δυσκολότερο επειδή έχει λίγο προγραμματισμο σε ANSI C. Αμα κάνεις κάθε φορά έτσι τι θα μάθεις στο τέλος;

Φιλικά

----------


## _pike

φιλε gaggelos μηπως τυχαινει να εχεις το source code του pic απο την κατασκευη που λες οτι εχεις δουλεψει???

----------

